
Spring sun banishes the last of winter - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2011/04/03/spring-sun-banishes-the-last-of-winter/
======
_delirium
Hmm, is your blog set up to auto-submit to HN? Not that there's anything wrong
with this post, but I was sort of surprised by it being submitted here, since
it seems more of a "personal photos" than "submit to HN" type of post.

